# Passivkühler von CPU entfernen



## Moleman (6. November 2004)

Hi,
ich hab vor mir einen neuen Kühler auf meine 500Mhz CPU zu setzen. Den Lüfter konnte ich problemlos abschrauben allerdings versperrt jetzt ein Passivkühler den Weg (vermutlich mit irgendeiner Paste draufgeklebt). Jetzt wollte ich wissen wie ich den Passivkühler ab bekomme ohne die CPU zu zerstören?

cu
Mole


----------



## Andreas Späth (6. November 2004)

Versuch es mal ganz sachte und vorsichtig mit einem feinem Messer oder sowas, aber ohne Kraft sonst ist die CPU hin
Meistens haften die nur ein wenig, zumindest hat es bei mir so immer ohne Probleme geklappt


----------



## imweasel (6. November 2004)

Hi,

meistens _kleben_ die passive Kühlkörper noch an der CPU wegen der alten Wärmeleitpaste. Also  ich kann nur zustimmen, das man beim abbauen auf jegliche Kraftanstregung verzichten sollte!

Versuch mal wenn du den Kühlkörper langsam und ohne Kraft _abdrehst_ (also immer in kleinen schritten im bzw. gegen den Uhrzeigersinn zu drehen). Ging bei mir dann relativ gut.


----------



## Moleman (7. November 2004)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe...
Allerdings habe ich es sowohl mit einem feinen Messer (sogar einer Rasierklinge) und mit abdrehen mehrmals versucht, aber da ist nichts zu machen...der Passivkühler sitzt auf der CPU Bombenfest. Habt ihr eventuell andere Vorschläge wie ich den Kühler von der CPU entfernen könnte?

ciao
MoleII


----------



## digiTAL (7. November 2004)

hi,

ich weiß zwar nich ob das wirklich funktioniert aber ich hab mal gehört das man sowas auch in den backofen schieben kann und dann nen bissl erwärmen soll, so sollte es leichter abgehen.
ich gebe keine garantie darauf und bitte die temperatur nich so hoch stellen.

mfg digiTALE


----------



## Moleman (7. November 2004)

ich werds einfach mal ausprobieren. Wenn die CPU dabei kaputt geht ist es auch nicht so schlimm. Wollt mir eh ne neue CPU holen.
Also dann gehts jetzt ans Backen


----------



## Moleman (7. November 2004)

so fertig mit dem backen...

CPU hat sich nach 1min ganz leicht abziehen lassen vom passivkühler bei 50Grad. Sollte also eigentlich noch funktionieren die CPU ich werds mal ausprobieren!


----------



## digiTAL (7. November 2004)

*@ Moleman*

poste mal zurück ob die cpu noch funktioniert!

mfg digiTALE


----------



## Moleman (7. November 2004)

jawohl,
funktioniert einwandfrei, hab gleich mal nen be quiet! 80mmx80mm draufgeschraubt auf den neuen Passivkühler und nun kühlt der neue Lüfter die 500mhz auf stolze 35°C statt der bisherigen ca.50°C.
Also nochmal vielen Dank euch allen!
Und an alle die auch ihren zu fest draufgeklebten  Passivkühler von der CPU entfernen wollen, legt die CPU einfach wenn nichts mehr geht in den Backofen und backt sie bei ca. 50°C (mehr ist wahrsceinlich tötlich) und nehmt sie nach ca.3mins raus dann einfach gegen den uhrzeigersinn abdrehen und fertig.  ;-)


----------



## Crazy_down (9. November 2004)

Cool, die möglichkeit kannte ich noch nicht.
Hättest auch in den Eisschrank legen können, i Think  ...
Da bricht die Wärmeleitpaste und du kannst den Passivkphler abnehmen.


----------



## digiTAL (9. November 2004)

*@ Crazy_down*

meinst du wirklich das das mit dem einfrieren geklappt hätte? denn beim erwärmen weicht doch die wärmeleitpaste auf und beim einfrieren wird dis dann doch noch härter! oderwird die paste dann irgendwie porös? 

mfg digiTALE


----------



## Crazy_down (11. November 2004)

Jap, hat zumindest unser ördliche Pc-händler gemeint.


----------

